# Barn Fresh 1964 Stingray



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jul 23, 2016)

Barn fresh...Not cleaning anything at the moment.

This is one of the most complete and untouched stingrays I've ever found. It's staying as is for now.

An all original/untouched Lemon Peeler, Grey Ghost, and Stingray Deluxe fell into my lap this month. I have less than $1000 in all 3. I guess now I collect stingray and didn't even mean to. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkent (Jul 23, 2016)

What is the thing on the front?
Looks l;ike some kind of bumper.
Jkent


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jul 23, 2016)

If you sell that super deluxe let me know first !


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 24, 2016)

I had a C8 purple SD that I wish I would have kept. Nice find! V/r Shawn


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jul 24, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I had a C8 purple SD that I wish I would have kept. Nice find! V/r Shawn



I remember seeing it that was an excellent bike


----------



## vastingray (Jul 24, 2016)

That is a rear bumper someone put on the front. Nice find


----------



## Gordon (Jul 25, 2016)

The 64 I recently found had a solo-polo and square back sissybar, this one doesn't - are they both correct??


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jul 25, 2016)

Gordon said:


> The 64 I recently found had a solo-polo and square back sissybar, this one doesn't - are they both correct??




Yes, depends on the time of year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vastingray (Jul 25, 2016)

No    this is a super deluxe they did not come with solo polo sissy bar or seat  supers came as pictured with persons high loop sissybar and tufted banana seats different pedals and springer front end  and is a more desired bike


----------



## vastingray (Jul 25, 2016)

If you are interested in selling this bike I would be interested  in buying it


----------

